# Pa. campground review



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's the latest in my ongoing campground review;

Conewago campground, in south central Pa, located on an island just 24 miles from historic Gettysburg Pa. is one of the nicest campgrounds I've stayed at.
Memorial day weekend was great, planned activities for the kids, a D.J. and a horse shoe tournament were just some of the highlights of the 4 day weekend.
Conewago campground offers canoe rentals, and good fishing spots.

If you forgot something when you packed up to come here, chances are you can find it in the campground store at a reasonable rate. The owners of Conewago Island campground are some real fine folks and make you feel welcome.

If you're coming here and enjoy local sightseeing, do plenty of research, because there is so much to do and see in the area around the campground.
And if you do come to Conewago, look me up and have a visit, I'll be staying here till early fall, maybe later....


----------

